

Show HN: Fiction55.com - 55 word micro-fiction stories. - acoyfellow
http://Fiction55.com

======
RubberSoul
I would like a "more like this" feature and maybe some voting buttons. The
quality is pretty variable, although there are some gems in there. Not sure
how you prevent voting from being gamed.

~~~
acoyfellow
Yeah I agree on basically everything you just said :) Thanks for the comment

Not sure how to best implement features, so I left them out for now. I think
my biggest problem is going to be traffic generation. I am considering making
the SPA SEO'able, so that it could possibly start collecting some long tail
organic traffic.

This was more of a passion project but if I could find a biz model I'd be
super stoked :)

------
acoyfellow
Every entrepreneur needs to be a good storyteller :)

